# how to read SPL level in my room?



## Desaavik (May 17, 2016)

Hi guys, noob here,

Probably asked a milllion times... I'm interested in getting the Dayton EMM-6 mic and downloading REW for setting up my 2 satellites and sub. I see how I can get all the eq response and comparison levels for the speakers with this mic and software, but how do I know the actual SPL in my studio? 

You're supposed to set up the system at around 85 dB, right? Do I have to get an SPL meter as well? Can you just calibrate / test things at a comfortable listening level and not worry about the absolute level?

Thanks much,


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, ideally getting a hand held SPL meter is the best option or in a pinch you can download an SPL app on your phone I use the AudioTools app on the iPhone and its quite accurate as Ive compared it to my handheld meter that I also own.


----------



## Desaavik (May 17, 2016)

OK, yeah thanks, I'm not actually trying to EQ up my room at the moment, just calibrate my 2.1 system... but thought that I could kill 2 birds with one stone if I got a decent reference mic. 

Which SPL meter should I get ? The only one I can see that would be a reasonable accurate unit is the Galaxy CM140. But it's more than I want to spend at $129 street price. Anything else out there you'd recommend ? Needs to read down to 40hz or so.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have the Galaxy CM140 and its a nice meter, radio shack meters will also suffice. Honestly if you have an iPhone the AudioTools app works well. (it may also be available for Android)


----------



## Desaavik (May 17, 2016)

tonyvdb said:


> I have the Galaxy CM140 and its a nice meter, radio shack meters will also suffice. Honestly if you have an iPhone the AudioTools app works well. (it may also be available for Android)


thanks, but don't have a mobile phone....


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Might try finding a used Galaxie meter on ebay. Oh yes, welcome to the Forum!

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Desaavik (May 17, 2016)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Might try finding a used Galaxie meter on ebay. Oh yes, welcome to the Forum!
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


10-4 and thanks for the welcome, Wayne


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

An option is the UMIK-1 or UMM-6 mic instead of the EMM-6. These 2 USB mics come with a cal file that includes the sensitivity factor. That means the mic can be used with the REW meter for sound level readings (just as the Galaxie SLM would provide) or for normal REW usage.


----------



## Desaavik (May 17, 2016)

jtalden said:


> An option is the UMIK-1 or UMM-6 mic instead of the EMM-6. These 2 USB mics come with a cal file that includes the sensitivity factor. That means the mic can be used with the REW meter for sound level readings (just as the Galaxie SLM would provide) or for normal REW usage.


Aaargh... timing is everything... thanks for the tip... 
I just ordered a Nady DSM-1X... but now looking at the UMIK-1 specs, application notes, I don't see anything about that mic with REW being able to read just SPL, per se.


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

REW includes a very capable built-in SLM function. Check out the REW Help information on that function. It will do everything most common handheld SLM's will do, and more. The only proviso is that when using an XLR mic or line level mic the REW meter must first be calibrated for the attached mic sensitivity and the input gain. In the case of the UMIK-1 REW will pickup the sensitivity of the mic from the MiniDSP (or CSL) provided mic calibration file. It also detects the USB gain settings so no external meter is needed to calibrate the REW meter. 

A separate SLM is very handy to own also, as it can be easily moved around as needed for various mobile uses. It just isn't necessary if using REW and the Umik-1 mic for the typical listening room setup.


----------



## Desaavik (May 17, 2016)

OK, now want to do a run of REW in my home studio. The USB mics look appealing, this is not a high end studio, just want to get a good idea of what's going on... which would you recommend - UMIK-1 or Dayton UMM-6 ?


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

Most all the comments and recommendation I have seen here suggest the UMIK-1 is the better choice.


----------

